# Setting up my tiels for breeding



## Prateek (May 20, 2017)

Hello, I just happened to get these 2 female tiels from a shop, and wanted to get advise of this forum if they are good enough and mature to breed or still some time to go.
1) the normal grey is a great whistler and females generally don't and her features too are more so of a male so am wondering if it's a he or she ..? Help here ?
2) the lutino as far as I could make out in the other pic uploaded does make me say acts and behaves as a female. And yes panning to set her up with the male song with her in the pic which is a wf.
Since I have got them from shops so I honestly do not know what genes are they carrying and will only know once I have the babies .. though it looks a long way to go .. 
so yea any suggestions on how to make sure that the breed is a success?


----------



## albinosilver (Aug 26, 2017)

That grey is definitely a male


----------



## Prateek (May 20, 2017)

I was confused as well.. however it hasn't lost the spots yet on the tail .. thanks for the reply .. 
But yea if male I will have to go back and have a female instead


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

That normal grey is a male. The spots don't mean anything since he has that bright yellow face. Females don't get that yellow of a face in normal greys. 

Lutinos are 75% female just because it's easier to get females than males. So you probably do have a girl there to go with the male whiteface. Good luck on your breeding journey!


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

The grey is a male, as others have said. If he's a young male he may not have lost all his baby feathers yet, and could still have some markings on the tail.


----------



## Prateek (May 20, 2017)

Thank u guys .. I had a word with the seller and he is convinced that the grey is a female and he got a check done from a vet. I have asked him to share the DNA reports of the same and waiting now ..??
For the lutino and wf I have put up a box and seperated them .. though nothing visible as such yet to know if they are ready.any suggestions to give them the right atmosphere to breed ??


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Shorter nights and plenty of food. They will breed if they want but you can't force them. They may not bond, in which case you will need to repair them. 

As for the other bird, if the vet didn't do a blood test, I wouldn't believe what they say. Many people will try to check gender via a pelvic exam, but that's not 100%. Honestly, I wouldn't believe what the seller says because there is no way that is a female bird and if they keep claiming it is, it's because they don't want to take the bird back from you.


----------



## Prateek (May 20, 2017)

So yea guys it indeed was a male..
? I got that exchanged and now have two female lutinos(visual). Out of 3 males one is a lutino, other 2 are whitefaces. Attached pictures. Did see some signs of a female pairing with the whiteface... let's see where it ends up..


----------



## Prateek (May 20, 2017)

So guys there has been some progress. the wf male and lutino female have started preening each other and also visiting the nest box, however they have not yet mated.

Another cage had a wf and lutino male and a lutino female, none of them showed any signs of pairing but I saw both the lutino male and female mating on the bottom of the cage for over a minute. I assume that the mating would have been a success and I have put in a nestbox today.

Wanted to know ur suggestions for above 2 situations and what could be result of those.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

The first pair is bonding which is a good thing. You want them to bond with each other, they will have better success breeding that way. 

This could be good or it could be bad. If they aren't bonded, they may struggle with raising a clutch of babies. Or they could be fine, only time will tell.


----------



## ninfatiel (Jul 22, 2016)

If you do get the WF bond and raise babies with lutino-keep the sons and later find them WF females. That way you will have some WF lutino(completely white) daughters,those are always on high demand


----------



## Prateek (May 20, 2017)

And the first pair finally mated today morning, though they weren't able to balance the act completely but I am sure that they will figure that out 

So I have the two pairs both mated in two seperate cages and I have given one a box while other a pot placed at the bottom of the cage. Just giving them adequate food and light and time with each other. Hopefully if all goes well should be seeing one of the two pairs laying eggs possibly.will keep posting here on the progress, and thank u guys for the suggestions ..


----------



## Prateek (May 20, 2017)

Got few pics .. the female has been having less of flight and she doesn't loook any lean. Another set of eyes here if can confirm that she is carrying eggs ??


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Have you weighed her? A 6g difference is a good sign she's got an egg brewing. Make sure there is plenty of bedding at the bottom of the nests for the babies. Pine or aspen shavings are good to use, don't use cedar.


----------



## Prateek (May 20, 2017)

Haven't weighed her, no scale ?.. and I thought would not disturb the setup and hence not being around much.
For bedding have Put the aspen shavings and saw dust together. They are kind of cheering off the shavings and getting it out so put saw dust to soften the bottom


----------



## Prateek (May 20, 2017)

Just a lil info, the wf male and lutino female
Have bonded well. It's been close to 3
Weeks now and also they have been mating almost everyday since then. The male has been visiting the nesting box often, so is the female. Their diet is also mixed of grains, sprouts, green veggies, cuttlebone, vitamins and minerals etc. The temperature around at this time is between 25-30. Only thing missing is the eggs..not sure why they haven't come through yet... anything that is missing from what I mentioned here and needs to be taken care.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Once the nest is ready they will most likely start laying. Just gotta be patient.


----------



## Prateek (May 20, 2017)

roxy culver said:


> Once the nest is ready they will most likely start laying. Just gotta be patient.


Well, patience paid hheheh.. I finally got to see two eggs laid by the WF male n d lutino female .. i do know th exact date as to when they were laid as I was out of town n saw them yesterday morning. So it's rom Saturday till Tuesday with one day split .. I don't see any today so it must be a Sunday n Tuesday if one gets laid on Thursday.
Anyways does seem that the egg is developing as I just candled it today and saw some light blood lines coming up. Hope I get see few babies which would also help to know what genes are their parents carrying.
Sorry to bring back the old post just tght to continue it with our last convo ?


----------



## Prateek (May 20, 2017)

Update - so there were 3 eggs laid starting on 11th, 13th and 15th. Been around 2 weeks for the first two and I candlelit to check and there is life in it so those look good at the moment. However I don't see much of the blood veins in the third so assume that it did not make it(though when I checked couple of days ago there was life). May be a DIS 
I really wanna see the two make it to the end. Any signs that would help me know that the formation is complete and to check the piping? Also, how much time shall I wait once the piping is visible for the egg to hatch by itself. I read its around 24-48 hours max.
And is it important that both parents sit on the egg continuously at this time, coz am a Lito worried since today they both were out evening for a long time when I came home, and now the male is in the box whereas the female is out.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

No both parents do not need to sit continuously. In fact, tiels usually sit one at a time and take turns. Also, when it gets closer to hatch, the parents will sit out of the nest for a bit to let the eggs cool. 

Honestly, I wouldn't worry about interfering at this point. Just keep an eye on them. Please read through the breeding stickies we have in the sticky library, there are tons of info there about what to do when a baby is hatching.


----------



## Prateek (May 20, 2017)

Thank you peeps for all ur suggestions so far.. an update, I could see very smal pipings on the egg today, but no chirping yet. Out of the 3, 2 are alive i removed the 1 DIS today since I read through archived articles and it's isn't safe to leave it in the nestbox. Have been giving them soft food since yest and the female hen is kinda having a mouthful of it lol.
@ roxy I happened to read thru ur first batches as wel.. pretty descriptive hhehe 
So am gonna keep them under monitoring and hope that they self hatch but if not I should intervene Day after tomorrow right?
The tilt by the way of the Aircell has already happened. I'll take some pics if possible if the egg when the parents are out.


----------



## Prateek (May 20, 2017)

And here are the pictures of the two eggs .. the one that is lil elongated doesn't have any piping yet, but the other one a lil roundish has developed 2-3 which I tried to capture in the pic.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

It's been years since I've bred but keep an eye on them. Humidity can cause issues in hatching. Have you read through the threads on assist hatching just in case?


----------



## Prateek (May 20, 2017)

Yes I read through a few of them on this forum to assist hatching but still got doubts on the timing. It can happen anytime from the 18th day to as far as the 25th depending on the conditions. Just that I wasn't into breeding tiels as well so this is my first. I am home this weekend, so I am gonna keep a watch every few hours


----------



## Prateek (May 20, 2017)

There's been chirping in both the eggs since today morning.. however one has developed few more cracks while the other elongated one just got the one pip.
So the chirps are on for about 12-14 hours now. If there isn't an batch in the next 12 hours shall I think of doing an assist hatch..


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I would. Just make sure all the veins and yolk have been absorbed before fully pulling the chicks out.


----------



## Jenn1469 (Jan 23, 2018)

I had to hatch 4 babies less than 2 weeks ago. My advice is to just go very very slowly! Make sure all the viens are gone and if the chick keeps kind a stretching it's mouth open it is still pulling in the yolk. Make a very small hole in the top of the egg and observe the membrane so you can see if it is dried to the chick. I spent hours opening my chicks and didn't take them out of the bottom half of the egg. I laid them on moist paper towels on a heating pad and allowed them to make the decision of when they were fully ready to come out. They will struggle and kick when they want to get out. Also when candling the egg, if the baby still looks like it's only taking up half the egg, it probably hasn't absorbed all the yolk. As the yolk feels the belly it pushes up the head and the chick starts to fill up the egg.
Once hatched keep a good eye on the chicks. I didn't plan to breed and wasn't aware at all how poorly my chicks were being cared for and one died and the other 2 are very stunted and now I am handfeeding them which was pretty scary when the baby is smaller than your thumb. If they are very red skinned or not begging for food from mom they need help right away. Hopefully your parents will be much better than mine!


----------



## Jenn1469 (Jan 23, 2018)

Probably have some Pedialyte or organic coconut water with nothing added on hand in case you need it.


----------



## Prateek (May 20, 2017)

Thank you so much Roxy And Jenn. I checked in the box last around 2am and there was no hatch. However I saw in the box now(7am) and the chick hatched successfully from the egg 
I am so happy that it managed and I did not have to assist. Both the parents are taking caring of the chick and it looks to be ok. Here are some pics. I have a video as well but not sure how do I upload it here


----------



## Jenn1469 (Jan 23, 2018)

That is amazing! The chick looks great and it looks like mom and dad are both working together. That is awesome.


----------



## Prateek (May 20, 2017)

And I got another surprise.. thought to check if everything is ok in the box and other egg also hatched ?..
So both the chicks hatched self same day within a few hours, I finally have two babies both looking so cute and the parents are taking very good care. And since it's just a few hours in between the two I guess there isn't going to be a weaker and a stronger chick which normally happens and the strongest getting the maximum attention.
I'll post the pic of the other one as well once I get a clear view, now protected by the hen


----------



## Prateek (May 20, 2017)

Here is the pic of the second chick









I think one of the chick is clear having blackish eyes th first one... and the below might be split having reddish kinda eyes.


----------



## Jenn1469 (Jan 23, 2018)

I just wrote a long post then my browser decided to die! The eyes do look red. 
The babies look well. I'm happy for you and them. I was hoping to get a white face baby, maybe if all 7 eggs hatched and lived! But non came out with white fluff.

My first baby came at 19 days and just 1 day later my next came at 17 days. The others all followed suit at 17 days.

The oldest was quite a bit larger from the start though so it got fed more than all the others. 

Here are my parent birds. 

Dad is the white face cinnimon pied and mom is the pearl.


----------



## Prateek (May 20, 2017)

Awwww ok.. thanks so much .. will keep sharing pics as they grow, well I got a lot of information on this forum and would
Like to be of help in anyway and share it 
You've got beautiful birds and I really liked the patterns specially the male..


----------



## Prateek (May 20, 2017)

Day2:
The chicks are good n healthy. They are being timely fed by both mom n dad.. haven't bothered the family much today so not much of pics 
I know it's too early to start talking about it.. but any thoughts on what could the babies be.. the one pic I did click a while back both chicks cuddled in, one had the yellow hair while the other has a pale yellow.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Your girls will be cinnamon and your boys won't be. Beyond that you really won't know until they feather out.


----------



## Jenn1469 (Jan 23, 2018)

Awe! So cute!


----------



## Prateek (May 20, 2017)

And, I lost one of the chicks today 
Don't know what happened, all
Was well when I left in the morning for work, when I came back and checked found one not be moving and checked to find out.looks like he crop was dried and seemed to be empty.This was out of sight, anyways will have to keep a tab now on the other one and try and ensure it makes it..


----------



## Prateek (May 20, 2017)

Looks like the mom ain't feeding the chick anymore.. since the time I have seen the dad is doing the feeding however she does go into the nest box and keep the chick warm cuddled under her.
If that's the case, shall I leave them as is in the cage, or if the pattern continues shall I take the mom away n keep the chick n d dad together.. ??


----------



## Riverpet100 (Mar 1, 2018)

So happy for you! Cant wait to see the offspring! 

Diamond :blue and gold:
Petunia :grey tiel:
Eco :wf grey:
Laddie :grey tiel:
Mituna :ylw lovie:
Sollux :ylw lovie:
Creek :blue pied:
Coconut :albino:


----------



## Jenn1469 (Jan 23, 2018)

I'm sorry, my advice is keep a close close eye on the chick, like check it every couple hours and make sure it looks ok. If the skin is red instead of pink it is dehydrated and needs help asap. Weigh it every day because things can turn for the worst fast and start reading everything you can and watching every video on handfeeding small chicks.

I didn't realize how poorly my parents were and only have 1 chick out of 4 and one even died 6 days after I pulled it. It was severely stunted but it had started to get better, it had a really poor feeding response and just wasn't a good eater and I think it died because of my lack of experience. Raising small babies is really really hard. They have to be kept at a constant temp in the 90s nd the food has to be just right and the humidity needs to be high so they don't dehydrate. It was very overwhelming for me as I was totally unprepared so if I was you I would start preparing right now. 
If it is being kept warm you might get away with just supplementing the feedings but you just have to make sure you do it right and not too fast. I'm sorry you lost one. It's hard to lose them.


----------



## Jenn1469 (Jan 23, 2018)

Here is a list of things I got, in case you need it this time or if you plan to breed again it's always better to have emergency supplies on hand.

Standard cheap Rubbermaid type container (like 4 bucks at Wal-Mart)

Brooder light (the red one)
Clip on brooder lamp I got both at home depot for about 23 or 24 dollars

A humidity and temperature monitor 
I got acu•rite brand from Wal-Mart for around 10 dollars

I also got an ink bird temperature control unit that has a probe that goes inside the box and turns the brooder light on and off to keep the temp 90 degrees (27 dollars on amazon)

Handfeeding formula about 19 bucks at petco and petsmart

A digital kitchen scale that weighs in grams 13 bucks at Wal-Mart 

A digital baby thermometer for testing the temp of food. I actually had one but it stopped working so I have to get a new one today. 

A medicine dropper, it was much easier to control the speed and release the bulb to pull food back in to the dropper if I felt it was going too fast they are just a few bucks, also a medicine syringe for feeding when the baby is a little bigger.

Other things I have had to use to keep the babies hydrated and or help keep the crop moving 
Organic unfiltered apple cider vineger
Organic baby food apple sauce 
And today I am going to get papaya concentrate because this morning after 7 hours my baby's crop wasn't fully empty so I am going to give it the papaya to move out whatever is in there and keep things working.

Also, caffeine, because you will lose a lot of sleep lol


----------



## Jenn1469 (Jan 23, 2018)

I also used organic coconut water when momma bird compacted baby's crop. And for the first 2 days a couple feeds I mixed using non flavored Pedialyte. 

My respect go out to anyone who has had to raise babies still on every 2 hour feeds, it is major hard work!


----------



## Prateek (May 20, 2017)

Jenn1469 said:


> Here is a list of things I got, in case you need it this time or if you plan to breed again it's always better to have emergency supplies on hand.
> 
> Standard cheap Rubbermaid type container (like 4 bucks at Wal-Mart)
> 
> ...


Hey thank you so much for putting it all together and summarising it so well. So far, things are looking stable with the dad taking care of the chick when it comes to feeeing. And otherwise both parents take turns to sit in the nestbox and keep the baby warm. I'll be visiting the stores here to gather those items over the weekend.

I have been away and not been able to give them time coz of my work  but thankful that the parents are looking after the chick 
It's day 7 and got some pictures of the lil one ...


----------



## Jenn1469 (Jan 23, 2018)

It's looking great!


----------



## Jenn1469 (Jan 23, 2018)

How's the baby? Did it survive?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I totally missed this! Baby is looking cute, how's it doing?


----------



## Prateek (May 20, 2017)

Sorry guys .. I was pretty sad coz the other one couldn't make it long enough and I was heartbroken. 
Though I should have been here and shared my thoughts.
Had kept the pair away since then and got them together again about 45 days ago, and they bonded again. Laid 3 eggs 1 was infertile, 1 wasn't fully developed and died in the egg. 1 survived and it's been about 2+ weeks and growing well. Attaching the pictures of both parents and the chick I took yesterday.

I just came in here couple of hours ago and got to know about our mods 😐..


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Hi there. I'm so sorry for your loss 

Your 2 week old chick looks absolutely beautiful, best of luck and please keep us updated about him/her!


----------



## Prateek (May 20, 2017)

Day 18 and the feathers are starting to grow all over the body. It looks to be a lutino with those reddish eyes clear feet. What's your views- with the parents pics I posted above that is one of the possibilities am seeing..


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

What a cute baby! He/she looks like a lutino to me, too. The baby looks to be doing well!


----------

